# Verbindung - wo liegt der fehler



## Andre (1. März 2008)

Hallo
Habe den Server neu Installiert und mit ISPConfig geladen, ich konnte noch gestern auf die www.seite.com zugreiffen nun ist ende der Verbindung, möglicherweise kommt heute gegen Abend wieder die Seite im Netz, wie kann ich die fehler eingrenzen!
Hatte einen neu Start gemacht:

```
Mar  1 11:27:07 stsserver kernel: lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
Mar  1 11:27:07 server kernel: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
Mar  1 11:27:07 server kernel: IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
Mar  1 11:27:07 server kernel: tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.
Mar  1 11:27:07 server kernel: tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.
Mar  1 11:27:07 server kernel: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
Mar  1 11:27:09 server kernel: ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
Mar  1 11:27:09 server kernel: ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
Mar  1 11:47:07 server -- MARK --
Mar  1 12:07:07 server -- MARK --
```
Läuft doch alles!
Netzeinstellungen übermitteln kommt die IP, auf einer fremden Seite kann ich die Nameserver aufrufen mit den Korrekten Angaben von IP und Nameserver und deren IP.
Router Läuft im Dauerverbindung.
TX und RX am Router Blinken
Habe Debian 4 -Danke-


----------



## Andre (2. März 2008)

meine Netzwerkkarte scheint ein Problem zu haben: lspci -nn

```
06:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5721 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express [14e4:1659] (rev 21)
```
ispconfig

```
eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:1A:4B:ED:7A:01
          inet Adresse:212.174.83.1  Bcast:212.174.83.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
          inet6 Adresse: fe80::21a:4bff:feed:7a01/64 GÃ¼ltigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:7588 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:2033 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          Kollisionen:0 SendewarteschlangenlÃ¤nge:1000
          RX bytes:661435 (645.9 KiB)  TX bytes:252651 (246.7 KiB)
          Interrupt:177
lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife
          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0
          inet6 Adresse: ::1/128 GÃ¼ltigkeitsbereich:Maschine
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:1152 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:1152 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          Kollisionen:0 SendewarteschlangenlÃ¤nge:0
          RX bytes:69028 (67.4 KiB)  TX bytes:69028 (67.4 KiB)
```
Die Netzwerkverbindung gibt an Routernetzwerk gefunden - Server Netzwerk: Netzwerkkabel wurde entfernt Broadcom 440x10/100-integrierter Controller

Kabel alles schon ausgetauscht, alle anderen Systeme vom Netz getrennt, ist es möglich das die Geschwindikeit von der Netzwerkkarte (bis 10/100/1000) zu hoch eingestellt ist oder kennt jemand ein änliches Problem!
Ping vom server zum Router 

```
ping -c3 212.174.83.250
PING 212.174.83.250 (212.174.83.250) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 212.174.83.250: icmp_seq=1 ttl=254 time=4.58 ms
64 bytes from 212.174.83.250: icmp_seq=2 ttl=254 time=0.524 ms
64 bytes from 212.174.83.250: icmp_seq=3 ttl=254 time=0.513 ms
--- 212.174.83.250 ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1999ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.513/1.874/4.587/1.918 ms
```


----------



## Till (3. März 2008)

Kannst Du eine externe Seite anpingen, z.B. google.de? Oder wird der name nicht aufgelöst.


----------



## Andre (4. März 2008)

wird aufgelöst

```
; <<>> DiG 9.3.4 <<>> [URL="http://www.google.com"]www.google.com[/URL]
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 2129
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 4, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;[URL="http://www.google.com"]www.google.com[/URL].                        IN      A
;; ANSWER SECTION:
[URL="http://www.google.com"]www.google.com[/URL].         168368  IN      CNAME   [URL="http://www.l.google.com"]www.l.google.com[/URL].
[URL="http://www.l.google.com"]www.l.google.com[/URL].       28      IN      A       64.233.183.104
[URL="http://www.l.google.com"]www.l.google.com[/URL].       28      IN      A       64.233.183.99
[URL="http://www.l.google.com"]www.l.google.com[/URL].       28      IN      A       64.233.183.147
```


----------



## Andre (4. März 2008)

ich gehe über eine Prüfseite im Intrnet, und bekomme folgende Medung

```
Non-authoritative Answer:
Answer: ANAME ([URL="http://www.dieseie.com"]www.dieseie.com[/URL]) : 212.174.83.80
Nameserver: NS (andrewyss.ch) : ns1.dieseite.com
Nameserver: NS (andrewyss.ch) : ns2.dieseite.com
Additional Record: ANAME (ns1.dieseite.com) : 222.222.222.222
Additional Record: ANAME (ns2.dieseite.com) : 222.222.222.222
```
die 80 ist die IP für eth0:1 (IPListe) unter ISPConfig ud 222 ist die Feste IP, diese Seite habe ich neu geladen also ist diese sichtbar.
Vielleicht habe ich doch die DNS von ISPConfig falsch.


----------



## Andre (4. März 2008)

OK
Nach der eingabe für die Static address kommt beim networking restart:

```
tg3: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX
```
wie kann ich diesen wieder starten! Oder auf on setzten.


----------



## o.meyer (8. März 2008)

Hi Andre,

ist in dem Rechner eine Realtek-Karte verbaut?

Paste bitte mal die Ausgabe von


```
cat /etc/conf.modules | grep rtl
```
Grüße,

Olli


----------



## Andre (10. März 2008)

Hallo Olli

ich konnte /etc/conf.modules nicht finden, ich habe Debian Etch mt ISPConfig.
Ich habe einen HP Pro-Liant G4 mit einer eingebauten (lspci):

```
06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5721 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 21)
```
Gruss


----------



## o.meyer (11. März 2008)

Hi Andre,

sorry, die Datei heisst bei etch nur noch modules. Da Du aber keine Realtek Karte hast, hat sich das gerade erledigt 

Ich habe mal ein wenig gesucht - Du bist nicht alleine mit diesem Problem. Leider habe ich nirgendwo eine Lösung für dieses Problem finden können.

Olli


----------

